# [SOLVED] HTPC Build?



## botbry (Mar 30, 2009)

I am looking to build a quality HTPC. I have in mind what I want it to do. But before I go and build something I wanted to ask the masses what you think I should do?

What I need/want out of the HTPC is to be able to have WIFI so I can connect and pull files off my NAS if need be and also for some light web-surfing. 

I do not have cable so I have been looking into Hulu+ and or Netflix but haven't made a decision on either. So it would be nice to have them both as options down the road.

I am going to be transferring my large DVD collection to MPEG/AVI's and will need a large bit of hard-drive space so I can store them and watch them.

Needs to be able to hookup a surround sound system as an option.

Now those are the basics of what I want and I was planning to build up a PC around those specs and place them in a nice HTPC enclosure. and then use XBMC.

So my question to all is do you have any recommendations on Hardware & software. And also I need a good remote to be able to control the build and preferably all my equipment in one.


----------

